# Dc-Dc converter



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0428892084

Ask the experts?

Will this converter work to keep the Aristo revolution RX motoroutput regulated to 12v 2ah? (converter specs say 1.2-30 v /3ah)

Manfred Diel


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

??? What are you trying to accomplish with this? What is the problem with output of the Train Engineer?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Manfred, ah = amp hour, only used on battery capacity , though it could be used for consumption of power if voltage was added. 

If you were trying to power this module, whose purpose is to convert variable DC to fixed DC, then you have to supply at least a minimum voltage... supplying the pulse width modulated output of the Aristo Revolution motor output would probably confuse the module. 

Pray tell what you want to accomplish. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,lets try to explain things! 
Since i am a complete catastrophy electrician,i need some help!!! 
I am installing a 12volt 2 ah smoke unit into an Bmann K27 ! The 1rst aristo revoRX controls the normal function of the loco,the 2nd revoRx will be used to control in the MU mode the smoke unit(MU MoDE: because the smoke unit runs otherwise at full blast in slow speed) since PWM has allways the full voltage i need some devise to restrict the voltage to 12volt(i tried this with the 50% speedcontrol on the revo but it has allways the fullpulse/voltage) also ineed to install a bridge rectifier or the smoke unit will burn out in an instant when speed is reversed! 
So revo RX- bridge rectifier-an PWM converted to linear mode will do the job! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I read your post on the Aristo forum... 

How did the smoke unit react to the output from the TE? 

It may be that this particular smoke unit will not function properly with lower voltage...... 

You cannot use a DC to DC inverter (in most cases) to do what you want... the incoming PWM will most likely confuse the unit. 

First, you need to get a variable power supply (like your DC transformer) and see what the smoke unit does at 12v, 10v, 8v, etc. If it does not behave properly, then you are wasting your time. 

Let me know what the results are... (what you really want is the system to make less smoke at a lower voltage, it may not be designed that way)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Greg! 
The smoke unit works with variable voltage!Direct hookup to an adjustable DC transformer managed the smoke output at 8.5 volts from low to more smoke til 12volts max smoke output(its a real 4ft smoke plume) When i set the transformer to 12 volt max and hooked up the revo rx -bridge rectifier(from a Bmann board ) i could regulate the smoke output but not with the same intensity then the direct transformer hook up i tried in 1rst place,and also the bridge rectifier started to get realy hot .So my guess is the bridge rectifier restricts the current to much,if there is a stronger bridge rectifier available then it might work ! 
Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, then you are on the right track... measure the current, but what amperage is your bridge? Get one of at least double the amps. 

Regards, Greg


----------

